# Restoration and Frenulum Question



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay - so my dh and I have been discussing restoration - he is kind of curious but not convinced. He has a scar about half way down, very visible; however he can pull the skin completely over his glans and has a completely intact frenulum. He has very,very tight erections, not painful but a little bit uncomfortable.

So my question is this - if he restored would he have larger erections or just looser? Would the outcome be more pleasurable because his frenulum was not torn or destroyed in anyway? Sorry if TMI .


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

If his shaft skin is tight when erect, it is probable that he will have longer erections but not bigger in diameter. Men who were tightly circumcised often report erections that are 3/4" to 1" longer and some have even reported 1 1/2" more length.

The frenulum is a more complicated question. I am not aware of a procedure that would end in a tight circ that wouldn't destroy the frenulum. Are you sure you understand what the frenulum is? Never the less, the circumcision procedure terminates the frenular artery and the frenular nerve so it is very unlikely that the function of the frenulum remains. However, the improvement in sexual sensitivity is so great, it will probably matter little to him except for the nagging wondering of what it could have been. My experience with restoration was that I couldn't imagine the difference and it was far different than what I got. Much better!

Frank


----------



## DaddyJoe (Dec 30, 2005)

I gained 1 inch in length during the early stages of restoring and also some girth. So much skin was removed that my shaft was not only shortened but was pulled tight enough to narrow it-- not to mention bent it into a banana shape. Sad, huh? Well, that's all a thing of the past. Don't cry for me, Argentina. It actually went from average sized to above average, which pleases both myself and my wife, but I believe only a small percent of very tightly circumcised men will see signifigant increases in size. If he has pubic hair and scrotal tissue pulled up the shaft during an erection, he'll probably gain some size. That's generally a sign of how tight a man is cut.

The difference in sensation is truly the amazing thing. My attitude changed from "Ho-hum, sex is over-rated" to "Oh my God, this is the best thing EVER!!!" It has had a positive impact not only on my sex life, but also on our relationship as well. It is hard not to feel more loving, more intimate and more bonded when she can bring me to such heights of ecstasy. While making love tonight, I asked her to open her eyes and look at me, and we stared into one another's eyes as I went over the brink. The moment was so powerful that I almost wept... and this coming from a former Mr. Unromantic. I mean, my penis prior to restoration was so numb that I refered to sex as "draining the pipes". Think we can drain the pipes tonight, honey? Ugh, how pathetic.

Restoring might make it bigger. It will certainly make sex more comfortable for you. The biggest difference, however, will be for him... both physically and also emotionally. Whether he believes it or not, sex with half the skin of his penis missing is nowhere near as satisfying as sex as nature intended it.

Want to help him understand the difference better? Tell him a completed restorer says this:

"Think back to the last time you made love and had an orgasm. The feeling of that orgasm is what you will experience with every thrust you make during sex after restoring your foreskin. You orgasm after restoring will be 50 times better than that."

Yep.

I'd rather die than be circumcised again.


----------



## Harley Winston (Feb 3, 2006)

I am restoring myself, and have found the same increase in sensations that others have noted. I was loosely cut at birth, but luckily have a lot of my inner foreskin left, but unfortunately seem to have little if any visible frenum.

I so far have had no increase in length or thickness.

My experience deals with three areas: Inner foreskin, frenum, and glans. Each has notably increased in the sensation: A) My inner foreskin has is slightly more sensitive. B) The glans has a sensitivity that is no longer concentrated at the ridge (corona), but there is now feeling that extends further along the length of the head itself. C) The area around my frenum is giving me sensations that I have never felt before. The whole underside of the shaft around the frenum area has a greater intensity of feeling, and there is a distinctly new sensation when the areas along the two 'hollows' along the shaft length are manually stimulated. (Don't want to get too graphic) This is a sensation I have never experienced prior to restoring, and it is quite enjoyable.

I attribute this increase in sensitivity to two things: Coverage / protection of the skin and less friction during&#8230;manual use. I would suspect that when given a rest, the nerves have a chance to recover from the overstimulation they normally must endure. When the skin is covering the head, the glans is protected, the frenum area is protected, and the skin in the inner fold is protected. The exposure normally felt is gone and the nerves can adjust. As well, the gliding action of the foreskin makes manual stimulation without artificial lubricants possible. Even with lubricants, the direct rubbing off the skin will have the long term effect of dulling the sensations. If the skin is not directly rubbed, then the nerves will see the sensations are new, and respond more intensely.

A good example of this would be to think of the inner thigh. If you stroke the back of your fingertips lightly over someone else's thigh, it may send a shiver through them. But do it over and over, day after day, and they will eventually lose that shiver feeling.

Please don't confuse the increased intensity of feelings with increased sensitivity. The term 'increased sensitivity' is often mistaken for 'increased chance of premature ejaculation'. This is not the result of foreskin restoration. It is this shiver / tingle intensity you are trying to regain.

I hope this helps. Let me know, or PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the responses - I am going to have my dh read them. I too am kind of confused about the tight erections because he has a "looser" circ and def. an intact frenulum, very similar to the pictures I have seen of intact penises. Thanks again!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harley Winston*
I am restoring myself, and have found the same increase in sensations that others have noted. I was loosely cut at birth, but luckily have a lot of my inner foreskin left, but unfortunately seem to have little if any visible frenum.

I so far have had no increase in length or thickness.

My experience deals with three areas: Inner foreskin, frenum, and glans. Each has notably increased in the sensation: A) My inner foreskin has is slightly more sensitive. B) The glans has a sensitivity that is no longer concentrated at the ridge (corona), but there is now feeling that extends further along the length of the head itself. C) The area around my frenum is giving me sensations that I have never felt before. The whole underside of the shaft around the frenum area has a greater intensity of feeling, and there is a distinctly new sensation when the areas along the two 'hollows' along the shaft length are manually stimulated. (Don't want to get too graphic) This is a sensation I have never experienced prior to restoring, and it is quite enjoyable.

I attribute this increase in sensitivity to two things: Coverage / protection of the skin and less friction during&#8230;manual use. I would suspect that when given a rest, the nerves have a chance to recover from the overstimulation they normally must endure. When the skin is covering the head, the glans is protected, the frenum area is protected, and the skin in the inner fold is protected. The exposure normally felt is gone and the nerves can adjust. As well, the gliding action of the foreskin makes manual stimulation without artificial lubricants possible. Even with lubricants, the direct rubbing off the skin will have the long term effect of dulling the sensations. If the skin is not directly rubbed, then the nerves will see the sensations are new, and respond more intensely.

A good example of this would be to think of the inner thigh. If you stroke the back of your fingertips lightly over someone else's thigh, it may send a shiver through them. But do it over and over, day after day, and they will eventually lose that shiver feeling.

Please don't confuse the increased intensity of feelings with increased sensitivity. The term 'increased sensitivity' is often mistaken for 'increased chance of premature ejaculation'. This is not the result of foreskin restoration. It is this shiver / tingle intensity you are trying to regain.

I hope this helps. Let me know, or PM me if you have any questions.

Harley, this is all fascinating information! My partner is circ'd and I once asked him in a rather light way if he'd ever consider restoring and he chuckled and said "no restoring" and I asked "ever?" and he said "no". It's because if I brought up restoring he'd think what a lot of circ'd men probably think-- that there's something wrong with him (he's broke) and/or defensive about his parents' decision. But there's a WHOLE other world out there for him IF he opens his mind about intactivism!


----------

